

 Dating Site Completed... sigh - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/2010/11/start-up-advice/another-dating-site-sigh/

======
Afton
Obviously, there are lots of reasons why one should fold on a startup, but I'm
not sure that the reasons this person gives are that good.

1\. completion is usually a goal in itself. You _can't_ succeed with this
step, regardless of whether you _do_ succeed after it's complete.

2\. The author seems to have simply accepted that there is no room in the
market for this site. It's not clear that that's true. There may be niche-
markets to pursue, or there may be the standard 'better implementation'
options.

3\. Giving up before releasing, but grinding out the last bit of code seems
unlikely to result in a great product. From an armchair psychologist
perspective, it smacks of 'giving up before you can get beaten'.

Kudos to the author for sharing the site, regardless of their low opinion of
it.

------
Travis
Congratulations for sticking through and finishing!

In the future, however, I would recommend that you use something more like
agile or Steve Blank principles. That way you don't end up half way through
something, with a big amount of time sunk into it, and have to finish a
product you're not excited about. Those processes are good for allowing you to
pause, research what you're doing (and measure how people interact with it),
and pivot.

That said, here's the silver lining: you successfully designed and built a
product in a very difficult market. That's no small feat. Be proud of what
you've done, even if you don't think it's up to your personal standards.

